# Shoes hanging off power cables in NYC



## editor (May 28, 2014)

Saw plenty of shoes dangling off cables in NY. I've posted up a piece here about the phenomenon, although it's fair to say no one has much of a clue as to what it's supposed to mean.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2014)

it means someones been bullied out of their shoes and had them slung over a power cable


----------



## editor (May 28, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> it means someones been bullied out of their shoes and had them slung over a power cable


Not always. Not at all. Read the article!


----------



## Dr_Herbz (May 28, 2014)

I think it means there's a sweet shop nearby


----------



## mr steev (May 28, 2014)

It's not just a US thing is it? Not so prevalent today, but it used to be quite common here. I've heard that it was something to do with drugs/crack houses


----------



## Dr_Herbz (May 28, 2014)

It's been happening for donkeys years. It's to let people know where stop to buy their party prescriptions.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> It's been happening for donkeys years. It's to let people know where stop to buy their party prescriptions.


Read the article! It seems that there is no definitive purpose. People do it all for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2014)

You see them in London too. I thought it was to memorialise dead youngsters.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You see them in London too. I thought it was to memorialise dead youngsters.



*pours measure of liquor on ground*


----------



## WouldBe (May 28, 2014)

It means I've got stinky feet and keep my shoes up there to escape the smell. 
Bit of a bugger getting them back down though.


----------



## abe11825 (May 28, 2014)

Interesting article, and great photos! I don't know about the drug bit, as some of the shoes I've seen hanging out, haven't been in front of drug houses. They've been in (seemingly) normal areas. IMO, it could be a cross between bored kids and bullies... the boredom stemming from seeing what the kid can get away with and the bully seeing what the one he's abusing is willing to give up (besides skin for a beating or brain for an emotional rundown).


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 28, 2014)

i thought it meant drug dealing. I will try and take a photo in christiania later (try and not get my head kicked in, they dont like photos being taken.


----------



## gosub (May 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You see them in London too. I thought it was to memorialise dead youngsters.



Scene in Nurse Jackie where it is done for that reason


----------



## The39thStep (May 28, 2014)

Used to see a bit if this up here as well normally on telephone wires. Same myth about it being drug dealers, normally bored kids who want to give that impression after watching too many Late night films about Da Hood.


----------



## abe11825 (May 28, 2014)

I think The39thStep touched about a very interesting part - the bored kids emulating "late night films about Da Hood". As good (and innocent) as slinging trainers may seem, if they are doing it because it's something they saw in a film, wouldn't that be justification for everything one does in life? How many times do you hear "life imitates art" and "art imitates life"? So would all late in life drug dealers have gotten their start from a hood film? Same with (rap / hiphop, primarily) musicians? Just a curious thought


----------



## little_legs (May 29, 2014)

I always wondered if it's some sign or some sort of art. 

I took this pic last year on Redchurch Street in Spitalfields:


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

little_legs said:


> I always wondered if it's some sign or some sort of art.
> 
> I took this pic last year on Redchurch Street in Spitalfields:


Shoreditch and Hoxton have become very adept at blindly copying trends from the US.


----------



## abe11825 (May 29, 2014)

little_legs said:


> I took this pic last year on Redchurch Street in Spitalfields



The blue in that sky...


----------

